# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Oxazepam

## Ekeiram

Wat zijn jullie ervaringen met oxazepam? Ik heb het zelf een dikke week gebruikt toen ik begon met de seroxat. Dit om bijwerkingen van de seroxat tegen te gaan. Nu hoorde ik dat Oxazepam erg verslavend is, maar een vriendin van mij slikt het al 2 jaar!!
Ik heb zelf ook nog een doosje liggen en vraag me ook af of ik het nu weer kan gebruiken tijdens het afbouwen van de seroxat.

Alvast bedankt!

----------


## Agnes574

Oxazepam is sinds 1964 internationaal op de markt. Het is op recept verkrijgbaar onder de naam Seresta, Seresta Forte en het merkloze Oxazepam en Oxazepamum. Het is te verkrijgen in tabletten.

Werking en toepassing 
Oxazepam behoort tot de groep geneesmiddelen benzodiazepinen. Het werkt rustgevend, spierontspannend en vermindert angstgevoelens. Artsen schrijven het voor bij angststoornissen, slapeloosheid en alcoholontwenning.

Bijwerkingen 
Naast het gewenste effect vermindert dit middel ook het reactie-, concentratie- en coördinatievermogen.
De meest voorkomende bijwerkingen zijn gewenning, afhankelijkheid en afname van emoties.
-Bij gebruik als slaapmiddel 
Gewenning. Dit treedt op na enkele weken geregeld gebruik als slaapmiddel. Het werkt dan minder goed dan voorheen. Gebruik het middel daarom bij voorkeur alleen af en toe of voor periodes van maximaal twee weken. 
-Bij gebruik als kalmerend middel 
Afhankelijkheid. Mensen die dit middel langer dan twee maanden achtereen gebruiken hebben grote kans op ontwenningsverschijnselen als ze stoppen met het gebruik. 
Afname emoties. Uw arts heeft u het kalmerende middel voorgeschreven vanwege gespannenheid, onrust en angst. Het middel vlakt niet alleen deze negatieve emoties af, maar ook positieve gevoelens, zoals blijdschap en tevredenheid. Uw betrokkenheid en inlevingsvermogen bij anderen kan ook verminderen. Gebruik het middel daarom alleen voor een korte periode, wanneer het echt nodig is en probeer ook op een andere manier uw angst en spanning te verminderen. Vraag uw arts om advies. 

Wanneer gebruiken 
-Angst en spanning. Bij periodes van heftige emoties, wanneer u daar veel last van heeft. Verdeel de tabletten gelijkmatig over de dag, dus ongeveer om de zes tot acht uur. 
-Slapeloosheid. Neem het middel één tot twee uur voor u wilt gaan slapen in. Neem het alleen als u na inname minstens acht uur de tijd heeft om te slapen. Als u voor die tijd wakker moet worden, zult u nog te veel last van de versuffende werking hebben. 
-Alcoholontwenning. De eerste ontwenningsverschijnselen ontstaan meestal binnen twaalf uur. Neem voor die tijd de eerste dosis in. 

Hoe lang gebruiken 
-Angst en spanning. 
Behalve als uw arts anders heeft aangegeven, kunt u dit middel het best kortdurend gebruiken. Bijvoorbeeld voor één of meer periodes van enkele weken. Neem het dan drie tot vier keer per dag in. Gebruik het in elk geval niet langer dan twee maanden achter elkaar. 
-Slapeloosheid. 
Als u dit middel af en toe eens gebruikt kan het u goed helpen met slapen. Gebruikt u het bijna iedere nacht dan is het effect na enkele weken weg. Gebruik het daarom alleen in bijzondere situaties. Bij gebruik gedurende meer dan twee weken, heeft u kans op 'onwenningsslapeloosheid'. Uw lichaam verwacht het effect van oxazepam om in slaap te vallen. Gebruik het daarom alleen af en toe en nooit meer dan vaker enkele dagen acher elkaar. Gebruik het in elk geval niet langer dan twee maanden achter elkaar. 
-Alcoholontwenning. 
De ontwenningsverschijnselen bij een alcoholverslaving zijn meestal binnen een week verdwenen. Daarna kunt u het gebruik van het middel in enkele dagen afbouwen.

Vergeten 
-Angst en spanning. 
Het is niet schadelijk als u een dosis mist. Maar als u het middel al enkele weken gebruikt, bent u er aan gewend geraakt en kunt u bij de vergeten tablet last krijgen van ontwenningsverschijnselen.
Bent u gewend drie of vier keer per dag een tablet te slikken, en heeft u er een vergeten? Neem nooit een dubbele dosis. Wel kunt u de tablet inhalen, als u de volgende tablet minstens drie uur later inneemt. 
-Slapeloosheid. 
Kunt u 's nachts niet slapen en wilt u alsnog een tablet innemen? Dit kan, maar houdt u er rekening mee dat het middel lang blijft werken. Zeker zes uur en vaak wel tien uur of langer. U kunt dan moeilijk wakker worden en hebt overdag een verminderd reactievermogen. Er bestaan slaaptabletten die korter werken. Raadpleeg uw arts, mogelijk kan hij u een korter werkend slaapmiddel voorschrijven voor deze situaties. 
-Alcoholontwenning. Bent u gewend drie of vier keer per dag een tablet te slikken? Duurt het nog meer dan drie uur voor u de volgende tablet normaal inneemt? Neem de vergeten tablet dan alsnog in. Duurt het nog minder dan drie uur? Sla de vergeten tablet dan over.

Stoppen 
-Bij gebruik tegen angst en spanning 
Als u dit middel slechts enkele dagen achter elkaar gebruikt heeft, kunt u in één keer stoppen. Er treden dan in het algemeen geen ontwenningsverschijnselen op. 
Na een aantal maanden gebruik kunt u gewend zijn geraakt aan het gevoel dat dit middel u geeft. U durft dan bijvoorbeeld alleen nog met het middel de deur uit. Mocht u dit merken, neem dan contact op met uw arts voor een advies over het afbouwen van het gebruik. 
Na een gebruik van enkele maanden moet u geleidelijk stoppen. Bij plotseling stoppen heeft u kans dat binnen enkele dagen ontwenningsverschijnselen ontstaan, zoals hartkloppingen, slapeloosheid, angst, prikkelbaarheid, een gejaagd gevoel, spierkrampen, trillen en overgevoeligheid voor licht, geluid en aanraking. Als u de dosis langzaam verlaagt heeft u geen of minder last van ontwenningsverschijnselen. Vraag uw arts of apotheker om advies over een goed afbouwschema. 
De ontwenningsverschijnselen zijn moeilijk te onderscheiden van angst- en spanningklachten. Dit is vooral lastig aangezien de klachten waar u oxazepam oorspronkelijk voor kreeg een aantal weken na stoppen weer versterkt kunnen terugkomen. Start dan niet opnieuw met het middel, maar probeer op een andere manier van uw klachten af te komen. U heeft anders kans in een vicieuze cirkel terecht te komen. 
-Bij gebruik als slaapmiddel 
Als u dit middel slechts enkele dagen achter elkaar gebruikt heeft, kunt u in één keer stoppen. Er treden dan in het algemeen geen ontwenningsverschijnselen op. Heeft u het meerdere dagen achter elkaar als slaapmiddel gebruikt, en gebruikt u het dan opeens niet meer? Dan heeft u kans op 'ontwenningsslapeloosheid'. Uw lichaam verwacht het effect van de oxazepam om in slaap te vallen. Gebruik het daarom alleen af en toe en nooit meer dan enkele dagen achter elkaar.

(bron: deel van gebruikersinformatie)

----------


## Agnes574

Mij is verteld ten zeerste op te passen met alle medicatie die eindigt op PAM....die zijn namelijk allemaal zéér verslavend!!
Ik ken Oxazepam niet uit eigen ervaring,maar als ik hierboven lees lijkt het sterk op bijv Lorazepam,wat ik wel gebruik....
Ik zou zeggen: héél erg oppassen met dat middel; het is enorm verslavend..hoe minder je er van nodig hebt,hoe beter!
Als je zonder kunt,zeker niet meer nemen!!! Er moeten toch wel natuurlijke of niet verslavende alternatieven bestaan neem ik aan en hoop ik voor je!!!

Sterkte en succes!!
Agnes

----------


## Agnes574

Kijk ook eens in de rubriek 'Medicatie',topic 'Slaap- en kalmeringsmiddelen'  :Wink:

----------


## Ekeiram

bedankt voor je snelle antwoord!  :Smile:

----------


## Elske2

Heb nu sinds 10 jaar oxazepam voorgeschreven gekregen. Ik slikte ze alleen maar als ik een paniekaanval voelde opkomen of een afspraak had waarbij ik bang was dat ik in paniek zou geraken.

Ik geloof dat ik er per jaar zo'n 10-20 stuks gebruikte.

Een vriendin slikt ze ook en die is denk ik er echt aan verslaafd, ze gebruikt ze om te kunnen slapen en ook door de dagen heen te helpen die ze al moeilijk ervaart (waar ze tegen op ziet). Die slikt ze dus dagelijks.

Mijn moeder die met alzheimer zit, krijgt 's avonds twee stuks om te kunnen slapen.

Onlangs kwam ik weer terug bij de psycholoog omdat ik mijn angsten en depressies niet "onder controle" kreeg en hij vertelde me dat oxazepam de angstgevoelens juist kan versterken.... dat verbaasde me omdat ik ze juist nam om de paniek niet uit de spuigaten te laten lopen. Sinds vorig jaar heb ik citalopram voorgeschreven gekregen en durf ik de oxazepam niet meer te gebruiken.

----------


## Agnes574

Een medicijn zoals Oxazepam heeft bij de één de gewenste werking en heel soms bij iemand anders juist een 'versterkende' werking...dat je klachten dus enkel maar erger worden!!!
Dan werkt het medicijn dus averechts en niet naar behoren...stoppen ermee dan en terug naar de dokter met je verhaal!!!

Als je die Oxazepam toch al niet meer gebruikt...niet maar aan beginnen zou ik zeggen!!
Mocht je toch iets nodig hebben naast Citalopram,vraag dan aan je huisarts/arts/psycholoog naar de juiste 'combinatie' 

Sterkte!!!

----------


## jdj

ja ik heb ook sinds kort oxazepam gekregen van de huisarts...wil ff rust in me hoofd.. ik slik n half smorgens en savonds.. maar zo te lezen kan ik er dus beter van afblijven...of t helpt weet ik niet slik t pas n week.....gr

----------


## jdj

> Heb nu sinds 10 jaar oxazepam voorgeschreven gekregen. Ik slikte ze alleen maar als ik een paniekaanval voelde opkomen of een afspraak had waarbij ik bang was dat ik in paniek zou geraken.
> 
> Ik geloof dat ik er per jaar zo'n 10-20 stuks gebruikte.
> 
> Een vriendin slikt ze ook en die is denk ik er echt aan verslaafd, ze gebruikt ze om te kunnen slapen en ook door de dagen heen te helpen die ze al moeilijk ervaart (waar ze tegen op ziet). Die slikt ze dus dagelijks.
> 
> Mijn moeder die met alzheimer zit, krijgt 's avonds twee stuks om te kunnen slapen.
> 
> Onlangs kwam ik weer terug bij de psycholoog omdat ik mijn angsten en depressies niet "onder controle" kreeg en hij vertelde me dat oxazepam de angstgevoelens juist kan versterken.... dat verbaasde me omdat ik ze juist nam om de paniek niet uit de spuigaten te laten lopen. Sinds vorig jaar heb ik citalopram voorgeschreven gekregen en durf ik de oxazepam niet meer te gebruiken.


hoi hoi ik heb ook last van angsten en soms zo somber omdat ik weer us de deur niet uit durf slik sinds een week ook oxazepam... heb jij t ook zelf ervaren dat de angsten enz sterker werden door oxzazepam? gr j

----------


## Agnes574

Als je zo'n middel nog maar pas gebruikt kunnen je klachten eerst wel verergeren hoor!
Geef het tijd...na max 6 weken hoor je je er beter door te voelen!
Sterkte en succes!!

----------


## Bliesje

Oxazepam heb ik in me jeugd moeten slikken alleen na een paar weken had ik er een allergie van gekregen . was helemaal niet leuk me nek bleef stijf staan ik kon ghem niet eens draaien

----------


## corine duijn

Bij mij werkt oxazepam heel goed, ik voel me juisT weer helemaal mijzelf. Ik adem rustig en kan mijn normale dingen doen, dat het de kwaal juist laat verergeren heb ik nooit zo ervaren. Denk dat het niet juist is om te lang te gebruiken, en dat je op een andere manier rust moet zien te vinden. Maar dat valt niet altijd mee vind ik.

----------


## Petra717

Hoi allemaal, 

zelf ben ik ook en ervaringsdeskundige met Oxazepam, mijn arts waarschuwde mij ook voor de verslavende werking. Ik heb middel 3 maanden lang elke dag gebruikt om dat ik gesloopt was van te weinig slaap. Nu gebruik ik het nog heel af en toe, als ik een poos te weinig slaap heb gehad. 
Het middel werkt bij mij heel erg goed, door het slapen heb ik het gevoel er weer tegen aan te kunnen. Enjah het werkt ook verslavend! 

groet,
petra

----------


## essie79

Ik slikte ook seresta bij het opbouwen van de seroxat. Mijn arts vertelde mij dat je geen behoefte meer had aan seresta's als de seroxat zou gaan werken. Daar heeft hij gelijk in gekregen. Hierna slikte ik 5mg melatonine voor het slapen gaan en s'morgen 30mg seroxat. Dat was voor mij de ultieme combinatie. 

gr, Esther

----------


## Siri1966

> wat zijn jullie ervaringen met oxazepam? Ik heb het zelf een dikke week gebruikt toen ik begon met de seroxat. Dit om bijwerkingen van de seroxat tegen te gaan. Nu hoorde ik dat oxazepam erg verslavend is, maar een vriendin van mij slikt het al 2 jaar!!
> Ik heb zelf ook nog een doosje liggen en vraag me ook af of ik het nu weer kan gebruiken tijdens het afbouwen van de seroxat.
> 
> Alvast bedankt!


nooit eigen initiatief nemen!!!!

----------


## Four Roses

Mijn idee is om te gaan onderzoeken waarom je niet uit jezelf slaapt. Houd een slaapdagboek bij. Ga naar de huisarts voor onderzoek. Maar stop met die rotzooi slikken. Symptoombestrijding heeft toch geen zin?

----------


## essie79

Ik weet niet of het een reactie is op mij maar ik slaap niet omdat slapeloosheid een bijwerking is van de seroxat. Het bevalt mij nog steeds erg goed.

gr, Esther

----------


## Four Roses

Oh sorry Essie, dan heb ik het iets te snel gelezen. Dan kun je mijn comment als niet verzonden beschouwen.

----------

